# Gaggia Classic steam valve replacement - stuck bolts



## blueflyingtonight (Nov 22, 2008)

My steam valve has been leaking for some time and now the steam knob spins without closing the valve unless I push it in. So replacement steam valve sourced and purchased. Two hex head bolts holding the steam valve in but they are stuck solid. Tried removing them when machine cold and hot but just won't budge. Anyone have a workaround for this problem?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Try a metal tube slid over the end of the Allen key to give extra leverage. If this doesn't work, or you round out the hex holes, use a dremel/ rotory tool to cut a slot into the top of the bolt head to fit the biggest, meanest flat head screwdriver you own. Attach some mole grips to the screwdriver for leverage...

Pray you don't twist off the bolt heads...but if you do that's OK...it's just a lot more work involved!


----------



## blueflyingtonight (Nov 22, 2008)

Adding an extension to the allen key did the trick. The amount of corrosion and scale between the valve and the boiler was impressive! Everything cleaned up, new valve installed and very nice coffee being enjoyed. Thanks for the advice.

Steve


----------

